# A mistreated hedgie??



## Nichellerain (Nov 11, 2010)

I got my first hedgehog yesterday he is about 1 year old. His previous owners neglected him and apparently he was dropped a lot. I haven't really taken him out yet a lot because he is so scared. I'm worried that the amount of stress he is under is really bad. He hasn't really eaten much and he's been hiding for the majority of the time. I can hear him huff just from me talking at a normal level. Also when I took him out he unraveled from his ball on the table and started looking around but if he even saw me move my thumb he would curl up again. Is it normal for him to be so skiddish because hes in a new enviornment? What should I do to help him be more comfortable?


----------



## margolia.wind (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh your poor little guy. I am so glad you are able to take him and take care of him so well. He is, I'm sure, very lucky.



> He hasn't really eaten much and he's been hiding for the majority of the time. I can hear him huff just from me talking at a normal level. Also when I took him out he unraveled from his ball on the table and started looking around but if he even saw me move my thumb he would curl up again.


I have no experience with rescued hedgies and only a week of experience with my girl thus far, but I just wanted to say that my Mopsa - who I got from a breeder and was as far as I can tell handled from a young age and very well taken care of - did all of those things to a huge extent when I first brought her home, and even still huffs at me if she's un-culred on my lap and I move in any even quite small way.

The first night I had her, she curled up inside a snuggle sack on my lap and huffed for a straight half hour before I put her back.

Obviously, I'm sure his year of bad experiences will have an effect on his behaviour and experience but I just wanted to say from a totally non-expert position that I do think the stress is normal and I've definitely been experiencing something very similar.

I know there are people here who can give you better advice and help.
Good luck. I'm sure it will be worth the patience.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hedgehogs are not a fan of having their worlds change around, namely changing homes, so even the best are usually scared and cautious when entering a new home. Considering the fact that he's been neglected and I guess you could say semi-abused by having been dropped, he's going to be worse than the general hog. Its usually recommended to give them several days in their cage before you start handling them so they can adjust and learn that their new home is nothing to fear. You might give him a little longer. The main thing is make sure he is eating and drinking, if he's not coming out to eat or drink, you might put the bowls closer to where he is hiding, and even shove a few pieces of kibble near him. At night I would give him total darkness which can make him feel more secure about coming out. Some hogs don't mind a little light at night, some won't come out at all unless they have total darkness, but its too soon to tell what he'll be into.

In the end its totally normal for him to be skiddish, especially if his owner didn't handle him. He's probably going to take a good amount of time to come around, and keep in mind sometimes they'll never get comfortable with humans, my female is like this, she's defensive about anything moving around here. The fact he did come out of his ball on the table is good, just make sure he doesn't bolt over the side, falls are deadly for hedgehogs, even a few inches.

When they get stressed, their stomachs usually get upset which results in green poop, so keep in eye on what kind of poop he gives you, it'll probably be green. As for the huffing at your voice, that'll calm down over time, once he gets use to the sound. Patience is a good thing, especially when it comes to a rescue like this. You've done a good thing, and everyone here at HHC can help you along with him.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know when would be the best time for this, but if he's been dropped a lot my mind instantly goes to a vet checkup and making sure there's no internal issues going on.
Glad he's in a better home!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor sweetheart! As was mentioned, they are naturally cautious & huffy. Most hedgies will always huff a bit when you first take them out of their cage. You will just have to be extra patient with this little guy.
When you do start handling him, I would recommend making sure he has a place to hide, like a cuddle bg or towel/blanket. Just let him chill there, on your lap for a few days. Then you can work up to resting your hand on him, or holding him close to your chest. That's what we did with Zoey. I sat completely still & held her close. Every day she huffed less & less. After a while, I guess she got tired & decided to poke her head out. I kept my hand close to her, or kept her close to my chest & didn't move. I let her move. Eventually, she would tollerate me touching her, then softly petting her lower back. Now I can pet her from her neck down without getting an ear-full. Anyway, that's what worked fo us. Hope it helps!


----------



## Nichellerain (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies I really appreciate it I've been taking him out everyday now and he's getting better with me he will even unroll from his ball in my hands. I reallly love him.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's obviously so much better off with you. I'm sure he knows it. I'm glad things are going well.


----------



## hedgieguide (Nov 20, 2010)

My first hedgehog I rescued from craigslist; the girl had bought him from a "reputable breeder"; who sold her all this crap (gloves, under the cage warmer, etc.) that was both unhelpful and not needed! These are a few things I did to get him better situated when he first came with me:

1. Put a bunch of my shirts in the cage. Do not have from covered in cologne, but should have your natural odor (sweat, etc.) -- I was doing yard work, so I gave him that shirt to get him used to my smell. I left it in the cage for about a week.

2. Bath time is ALWAYS good bonding time. Run the sink with fairly warm water, and hes so focused on paddling, he would ignore me rubbing his belly, etc. He is also much more relaxed from the tub. I wait to take him out umtil he splats down into the sink, which is the cutest thing ever to see, with his little paws sticking out in front of him. By that point, hes awake, tolerable, and will let me rub through his quills, be held, etc. After while, he will get huffy again, so its not a quick fix, but you can get a lot of stuff done in means of bonding.

3. Force through the huffyness. I hold him in my arms sometimes, and just ignore the fact hes all huffy. After a while he starts letting up.


----------

